# Cleaning my tank glass... And glass hood



## Macrocosm (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok I dont have a clue what to clean the outside of my tank with or for that matter what I clean my glass tank hood with. I am pretty sure that anything with ammonia is bad... But I would like to clean the outside from my kids hand prints and would love to get the hard water stains and calcium off of my glass tank hood.

Let the suggestions fly!! 

Thanks again tank gurus!!!


----------



## Tetra Guy (Dec 28, 2011)

I clean the outside of my tanks with a damp paper towel. If it's really bad, I've put a drip of window cleaner on the towel. Take the top hood off and use a razor blade to scrape some of the calcuim off. I use a blade that was made to scrape the aquarium glass. Lemon juice can also help with hard water. Just make sure not to get it in your tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I usually use a non ammonia glass cleaner for the outside of my tanks, but only if I am taking pictures or something. For everything else I use just water. If for some reason I need something stronger I add a little vinegar to the water. Just make sure everything is rinsed really well, vinegar is an acid that can affect your water parameters.


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

I just spray some windex on a papertowel and wipe the glass, your fine as long as you dont get it in the water.
Glass hoods I put in the shower, scrape hard stuff with razor then use Scotch Brite Green scrubby and a little vinegar, just rinse well.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I use white vinegar for both outside glass and hoods. 

I clean the glass hoods during water changes in the sink with a piece of blue scrubby stuff that they sell for glass aquariums (the same stuff they sell to wipe down the inside of the tank walls to remove any algae.

I wouldn't use the same one after putting vinegar on it for the inside of the tank tho.


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

Vinegar works well for cleaning the glass, I have a 50/50 mixture with water in a spray bottle. It will also remove hard water deposits. If the deposits are really bad, you can just leave the vinegar on for some time to let it soak in.

As long as you clean off any residue you are fine, it is safer to use than ammonia.


----------



## Macrocosm (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone!!!


----------



## madyotto (Mar 24, 2012)

Macrocosm said:


> Ok I dont have a clue what to clean the outside of my tank with or for that matter what I clean my glass tank hood with. I am pretty sure that anything with ammonia is bad... But I would like to clean the outside from my kids hand prints and would love to get the hard water stains and calcium off of my glass tank hood.
> 
> Let the suggestions fly!!
> 
> Thanks again tank gurus!!!


Know this is an old post but the easyest way to remove calcium has been missed 

for the tank glass 
i use white viniger pure smells abit but is sure to break up greesey hand print etc 

for hoods with calcium and hard water marks remove the hood and then use abit of lime water and add a bit of baking soda and rub in then rinse of with warm water your hood will look like new


----------



## Nilet699 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well lets hope he worked it out in the last 9 months.......

AS he's not going to see it as he's not been active for the last 8.

But hell, someone will learn from the post non the less :-D


----------



## madyotto (Mar 24, 2012)

Nilet699 said:


> Well lets hope he worked it out in the last 9 months.......
> 
> AS he's not going to see it as he's not been active for the last 8.
> 
> But hell, someone will learn from the post non the less :-D


thats it i come accross it today to see what had been said so many will with search bar lol


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

madyotto said:


> Know this is an old post but the easyest way to remove calcium has been missed
> 
> for the tank glass
> i use white viniger pure smells abit but is sure to break up greesey hand print etc
> ...


That sounds like an interesting combination for the hood and I'd love to try it since I do have some hard water marks on my hood that vinegar didn't remove.

But what exactly is lime water? Is it just lime juice diluted with water?


----------



## madyotto (Mar 24, 2012)

Romad said:


> That sounds like an interesting combination for the hood and I'd love to try it since I do have some hard water marks on my hood that vinegar didn't remove.
> 
> But what exactly is lime water? Is it just lime juice diluted with water?


no it is lime juice but squoze from the fruit its self the drinking juice is totally diffrent 
the same as the fruit you squeze in a coctail

just chop the lime in half you can use the half of the lime it's self to clean the hood squeze the lime juice out and then pour half a tea spoon on the lime (the inside bit) then rub the lime over the hood scrubbing the worst bits leave it about 40 sec's then quick scrub again and rinse well


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks. I'm going to give that a try next time I do a water change.


----------



## madyotto (Mar 24, 2012)

Romad said:


> Thanks. I'm going to give that a try next time I do a water change.


can you plz leave feedback so we all know how well this works i have never tried it any other way so can't say if it will remove what other methods won't

but its always worked 100% for me


----------

